# Kindle Fire Freeze?



## ChaosDragon (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello, I am new here...so I am not sure if this has been posted before. My brand new kindle fire that I got a few months ago is freezing. It will not respond to the touch screen or any of the buttons, and the clock is stuck on 4:33, even though it is almost 5:30. It has no case on it. Any ideas? Keep in mind that I am not a technological genius!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, ChaosDragon, welcome to Kindleboards!

I'm moving your query over to our dedicated Fire board and hopefully someone will be along to give you some advice.

In the meantime here's the link to Amazon's Fire troubleshooting page, if you haven't already taken a look at it:-

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6land_troub?nodeId=200729330


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ChaosDragon,

have you tried restarting the Kindle (press and hold the power button until the screen turns black, about twenty seconds and then pressing it again to restart?

Betsy


----------

